# Cửa gỗ công nghiệp là gì? Đặc điểm phân loại và báo giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp 2021



## thanhmai2501 (31/5/21)

*I. CỬA GỖ CÔNG NGHIỆP*

Ngày nay, nhiều người chọn cửa gỗ công nghiệp để làm cửa phòng ngủ, cửa chính… Đặc biệt, hầu hết các kiến trúc đều dùng cửa gỗ công nghiệp mà không hề bị lạc quẻ. Vậy _cửa gỗ công nghiệp là gì__?,  chúng được nhắc đến rất nhiều dạo thời gian gần đây._

*
1. Cửa gỗ công nghiệp là gì?*






Tìm hiểu về cửa gỗ công nghiệp​

Chắc hẳn, ai trong chúng ta cũng đều đang thắc mắc cửa gỗ công nghiệp là gì sau khi nghe về cái tên này. Tuy nhiên trên thị trường đây lại là sản phẩm cửa đang rất được ưa chuộng. Vậy đây là dòng cửa gì?

Dễ hiểu, cửa gỗ công nghiệp là loại gỗ có thành phần chủ yếu bột gỗ tự nhiên siêu mịn. Chúng được pha trộn cùng với tỉ lệ nhựa PVC kết hợp cùng một số chất phụ gia tăng cứng. Gỗ công nghiệp được sản xuất trên hệ thống dây chuyền công nghệ theo tiêu chuẩn chất lượng quốc tế rất hiện đại. 

Cửa gỗ công nghiệp dựa trên nền những loại ván gỗ công nghiệp để tạo ra sản phẩm hoặc có thể sử dụng những thanh gỗ ghép thanh. Từ đó, cho ra đời các sản phẩm cửa gỗ công nghiệp với màu sắc, hoa văn khác nhau.

Dòng cửa này sau khi ra đời được nhiều người đón nhận do có chi phí sản xuất thấp, giá thành rẻ và hiệu quả sử dụng cao. Hơn hết, chúng được dùng để thay thế cửa gỗ tự nhiên, giúp bảo vệ môi trường rừng tốt hơn. Chúng ta vừa tìm hiểu xong cửa gỗ công nghiệp là gì, hãy đến với phần tiếp theo để nhận diện các loại gỗ công nghiệp khác nhau. 

*
2. Phân loại cửa gỗ công nghiệp*
Có thể nói, cửa gỗ công nghiệp rất đa dạng về kiểu dáng, màu sắc và chủng loại. Chính vì thế, việc tìm hiểu cách phân loại từng sản phẩm sẽ giúp ích rất nhiều khi có nhu cầu sử dụng cửa gỗ công nghiệp. Bởi mỗi loại cửa gỗ sẽ có giá thành, đặc điểm khác nhau. Phân loại cửa gỗ ngay dưới đây: 

*2.1 Cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF*
Cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF trước khi tung ra thị trường đã được xử lý có chọn lọc. Vì thế, chúng có thể cách âm và chức năng cách nhiệt cực tốt nên thường góp mặt trong phòng học, cửa phòng ngủ…. 







Cấu tạo của cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF
















Một số mẫu cửa gỗ công nghiệp hdf​

Cửa gỗ HDF được tạo thành từ khung gỗ xương đã được sấy khô. Đồng thời, chúng cũng được gia công chức năng chống mối mọt, tạo độ bền cao cho sản phẩm.

Lớp ngoài cùng của cửa gỗ công nghiệp bao phủ Veneer với khả năng chống trầy xước hiệu quả và tăng hiệu ứng thẩm mỹ cho cửa. Tùy nhu cầu của người dùng, cánh cửa sẽ được sơn màu sắc khác nhau, nhưng chủ yếu là phù hợp với tổng thể không gian của công trình.



_> Xem thêm: Cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF Veneer – khám phá những điều bạn chưa biết_



*2.2 Cửa gỗ công nghiệp MDF: *
Với cửa gỗ công nghiệp MDF nguyên liệu để sản xuất ra thành phẩm gồm các loại gỗ vụn, bột sợi gỗ… Ngoài ra, trong quá trình sản xuất chúng sẽ được thêm một số chất phụ để đảm bảo sản phẩm đạt chất lượng cao như: 







Cửa gỗ công ghiệp MDF
​
Chất kết dính
Parafin wax
Chất bảo vệ gỗ
Bột độn vô cơ
Keo trộn tạo kết dính.


























Một số mẫu cửa MDF​

Trong cửa gỗ này, khung xương của chúng là gỗ MDF. Trong đó, lớp trên cùng của sản của cửa có thể được phủ Veneer, lớp Melamine hoặc sử dụng lớp Laminate.

Chức năng của các lớp này đều mang đến hiệu quả chống trầy xước cao, tăng tính chống thấm và gia tăng tác dụng chịu nhiệt cho sản phẩm. Đặc biệt, chúng ta không thể bỏ qua tính thẩm mỹ của cửa gỗ công nghiệp sau khi phủ các lớp trên.



_> Xem thêm: Cửa gỗ MDF Melamine là gì? Đại lý cung cấp cửa gỗ MDF uy tín TPHCM_



*2.3 Cửa gỗ công nghiệp phủ nhựa PVC*
Cửa gỗ phủ nhựa PVC có nhiều ưu điểm và sang trọng hơn so với các loại sản phẩm khác. Với khả năng chịu lực và chống va đập mạnh, độ đàn hồi cao giúp cho cửa gỗ phủ nhựa PVC luôn là sản phẩm được nhiều người tin dùng. Cửa gỗ phủ nhựa PVC là sự kết hợp giữa nguyên liệu Gỗ truyền thống và nhựa PVC nhân tạo. Với bề mặt bên trong là gỗ đã qua một quy trình xử lý khắt khe, bên ngoài lại được bao phủ bởi một lớp nhựa PVC dày, kết hợp với các kỹ thuật hiện đại, tạo nên một sản phẩm có bề mặt phẳng cùng với đó là hoa văn độc đáo mà các sản phẩm khác không có được. Đây là loại sản phẩm phù hợp được nhiều không gian như cửa phòng ngủ, cửa nhà vệ sinh, khách sạn, hay văn phòng…



















Một số mẫu cửa gỗ công nghiệp phủ nhựa pvc




​_> Xem thêm: Cửa gỗ công nghiệp phủ nhựa PVC_



*3. Đặc điểm cơ bản cửa gỗ công nghiệp*
Sản phẩm được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại. Chính vì thế, cửa gỗ công nghiệp đạt độ cứng cũng như độ bền cực cao. Hơn hết, dòng sản phẩm có khả năng cách âm tốt, chống trầy xước, ẩm mốc hiệu quả. Đây chính là ưu điểm vượt trội khiến chúng ngày một được chọn lựa và ưa chuộng hơn.

Thời gian sử dụng lâu dài do không bị bay màu nên cửa gỗ công nghiệp có tính thẩm mỹ cao. Đồng thời, sản phẩm có nhiều kiểu dáng, màu sắc khác nhau sáng tối đầy đủ nên hoàn toàn phù hợp với tất cả không gian nội thất.









Cửa có tính thẩm mỹ cao, đa dạng màu sắc






















​-Sản phẩm có trọng lượng nhẹ, dễ dàng di chuyển, tháo lắp nhanh chóng và đặc biệt rất dễ vệ sinh, lau chùi. Giá thành cửa gỗ công nghiệp trên thị trường rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với cửa gỗ tự nhiên, nên thi công dòng sản phẩm này sẽ tiết kiệm nhiều chi phí. 

Vừa qua là các thông tin hữu ích để trả lời cho vấn đề cửa gỗ công nghiệp là gì? Sản phẩm có 3 loại gồm cửa HDF, MDF và MFC, mỗi loại mang đặc điểm khác nhau nhưng nhìn chung mức giá của chúng khá rẻ. Bạn có thể suy nghĩ đến việc sử dụng cửa gỗ để bảo vệ môi trường rừng tự nhiên cũng như giảm thiểu chi phí xây dựng. 



*II. BÁO GIÁ CỬA GỖ CÔNG NGHIỆP*

Trên thị trường cửa gỗ công nghiệp hiện nay, mỗi loại cửa gỗ sẽ đem đến cho người dùng những tiện ích riêng biệt và phù hợp nhất với với số tiền bạn đang có. Khi các nguồn nguyên liệu gỗ rừng tự nhiên bị sụt giảm nghiêm trọng thì có lẽ cửa gỗ công nghiệp cũng trở nên hot hơn bao giờ hết. Cùng điểm qua báo giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp mới nhất được Cửa gỗ Sài Gòn tổng hợp cụ thể dưới đây.

*1. CỬA HDF*




 ° Cánh cửa: Chiều cao cánh tối đa là 2140mm; dày 40 ± 2mm; khung bao 40 x 110mm.

*
2. CỬA HDF VENEER*
Theo công nghệ Châu Âu và sử dụng các loại gỗ quý như: Ash, Oak, Cherry, Walnut, Sapelli, …



° Khung bao + nẹp gỗ tự nhiên; khung bao 40 x 110 mm, Nẹp 40 x 10 x 2200 mm.



*3.  CỬA GỖ MDF VENEER/ MDF MELAMINE/ MDF (Plastic) LAMINATE *









° Ghi chú: đơn giá trên áp dụng cho kiểu Model phẳng, các kiểu Model có chạy rãnh âm hoặc có làm lá sách…sẽ báo giá theo bảng vẽ chi tiết. Dùng HDF siêu chống ẩm cộng thêm 200.000đ/m2



*4. Quy cách tính tiền chung của một bộ cửa gỗ công nghiệp là:*

Giá 1 bộ cửa = [Giá cánh cửa + Khuôn nẹp cửa + Khóa + Bản lề ]
Giá cánh cửa = (Chiều cao cửa – 45mm) x (Chiều rộng cửa – 75mm) x m2 cánh cửa
Giá khuôn cửa = ((Chiều cao cửa x2)+ Chiều rộng cửa)x m dài khuôn cửa 
Giá nẹp cửa = [((Chiều cao cửa +60)x4) + ((Chiều rộng cửa +120)x2)] x mét dài nẹp
Nhờ công thức cơ bản trên, người mua sẽ hiểu rõ về chi phí của một bộ cửa gỗ mình cần mua sẽ bao gồm các chi phí nhỏ nào và từ đó có sự sắp xếp ngân sách phù hợp nhất. Vì vậy, khi bạn xem một báo giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp, bạn sẽ có đánh giá của riêng mình. Đối với giá của một số nhà cung cấp lớn chẳng hạn như Cửa gỗ Sài Gòn, họ sẽ có mức giá chung như sau:

_Chú ý:_ So với cửa gỗ tự nhiên thì cửa gỗ công nghiệp sẽ có cách tính toán đơn giản và dễ hiểu hơn. Cùng với đó là chi phí nhân công lắp đặt thấp. Việc sản xuất loại cửa gỗ này cũng không mất nhiều thời gian vì chúng không cần trải qua giai đoạn tẩm sấy, lựa chọn các loại gỗ,… nên giá thường rẻ hơn tương đối so với các loại cửa gỗ tự nhiên.



*III.  HƯỚNG DẪN LẮP ĐẶT CỬA GỖ CÔNG NGHIỆP*


Cửa Gỗ Sài Gòn là công ty chuyên nghiệp và đáng tin cậy trong lĩnh vực cung cấp cửa gỗ công nghiệp chất lượng cao. Sở hữu đội ngũ nhân viên lành nghề và có kinh nghiệm thực tế thi công các hạng mục công trình: nhà riêng, cơ quan, văn phòng, cửa hàng,…Chúng tôi sẵn sàng chia sẻ những kinh nghiệm quý báu giúp khách hàng có thể tự thi công dưới sự hướng dẫn lắp cửa gỗ công nghiệp sau.







ĐO kích thước khung ô chờ​*Bước 1. Kích thước khung cửa ô chờ*

Hãy đảm bảo bạn đo chính xác từ mép trên dưới và hai bên, để có kích thước khung chờ chính xác từng mm.
Hãy tham khảo đơn vị cung cấp cửa để lựa chọn khung cửa phù hợp với kích thước khung ô chờ.
Một mẹo khá hữu ích cho bạn là hãy đảm bảo khoảng cách chiều rộng và cao của khung cửa so với 2 mép trên dưới là 10mm mỗi bên. Khoảng cách này giúp bạn dịch chuyển, điều chỉnh khung cửa vừa vặn và vuông vức nhất.
*Bước 2. Đánh dấu các vị trí khoan bê tông*

Đánh dấu vị trí vít trên khung cửa với khung tường. Đảm bảo việc khoan lỗ phù hợp với ốc vít. Hãy kiểm tra mẫu vít cần dùng và lựa chọn mũi khoan tương ứng.
Đặc biệt, hai vị trí bản lề và khoá cửa cần phải đánh dấu chính xác.
*Bước 3: Đóng tắc kê*

Mỗi bên tường đóng 3 tắc kê với 3 vị trí tương ứng đã đánh dấu trên khung gỗ bao ô tường.
Tùy vào đặc điểm khung bao mà bạn có thể đóng tắc kê theo khuôn đứng hoặc khuôn ngang đều được.
*Bước 4: Bắn lề vào cánh cửa*








 Cách hướng dẫn lắp cửa gỗ công nghiệp phải tương thích với bản lề. Bạn cần phải căn chỉnh và bắn bản lề lên khung cửa và đánh dấu vị trí bắt vít. Tùy từng diện tích cửa mà có 3-4 bản lề. Tuy nhiên, thông thường chỉ dùng có 3 bản lề chính và khoảng cách bắn bản lề từ mép trên là 250mm, bản lề 2 so với tâm bản lề 1 là 500mm và bản lề 3 cách mép dưới 250mm.
Sau đó lắp bản lề vào cánh lần lượt tại những vị trí đã lắp.
*Bước 5: Căn chỉnh khe hở*

Dùng lực hỗ trợ hoặc vật kê có chiều cao tương đương, hỗ trợ bạn kê cánh lên khung.
Sau đó đánh dấu vị trí bản lề trên cánh cửa gỗ.
*Bước 6: Liên kết bản lề với khuôn cửa*

 Với chỗ vừa đánh dấu, bạn kê đúng vị trí và tiến hành bắt vít vị trí bản lề.
Chú ý, nên vít bản lề đầu và cuối trước. Sau đó căn chỉnh lại có khít hay không rồi mới bắt vít bản lề còn lại.
*Bước 7: Định vị cánh cửa*

Căn chỉnh, kiểm tra và đo đạc lần nữa xem cửa đã đồng bộ về kích thước hay chưa. Nhớ là nêm gỗ để định vị cố định cánh cửa và khung.
*Bước 8: Rà soát khe hở khung cửa và mép tường*
Tiến hàng bắn Foam vào các khe hở khung bao và tường.

*Bước 9: Cắt và đóng nẹp chỉ khi Foam đã khô
Bước 10: Hướng dẫn lắp cửa gỗ công nghiệp với ổ khoá*

 Tạo lỗ khoá vừa vặn trên thân cánh cửa.
 Lắp ruột khóa, thân khóa và tay gạt.
 Đo đạc và đục yếm khóa phù hợp.
Kiểm tra việc đóng mở của ổ khoá.
*Bước 11: Bắn Silicon*

Bắn Silicon vào phần tiếp xúc nẹp chỉ và tường.
Kiểm tra 1 lần nữa và vệ sinh cửa sau, lau chùi những vết dơ, bẩn.
*Bước 12: Tiến hành kiểm tra tỷ mỷ lần cuối và tổng vệ sinh toàn bộ khu vực lắp cửa*
Đến đây, nếu bạn thấy việc lắp cửa thực sự khó khăn mà bạn không có “quỹ” thời gian nhiều cho tổng 12 bước trên, thì vui lòng liên hệ Cửa Gỗ Sài Gòn để được hỗ trợ lắp nhanh nhất, chính xác nhất.

Với đa dạng mẫu mã, màu sắc và kích thước phù hợp với mọi khung cửa ô chờ. Đặc biệt, chính sách giá vô cùng ƯU ĐÃI khi bạn đặt hàng tại chúng tôi. Nếu bạn đang cần tư vấn kỹ hơn về bản hướng dẫn lắp cửa gỗ công nghiệp, vui lòng liên hệ Cửa Gỗ Sài Gòn qua hotline 0899.400.400 để được hỗ trợ nhanh và chi tiết nhất.



*IV. CUAGOSAIGON HỆ THỐNG SHOWROOM PHÂN PHỐI VÀ THI CÔNG CÔNG LẮP ĐẶT CỬA GỖ CÔNG NGHIỆP UY TÍN*
 Nhu cầu tìm mua và lắp đặt cửa gỗ công nghiệp ngày càng tăng cao tại các thành phố lớn. Tuy nhiên khách hàng đang phân vân chưa biết nên lựa chọn địa chỉ cung cấp nào uy tín chuyên nghiệp.
Hãy đến với Cửa Gỗ Sài Gòn để lựa chọn những sản phẩm chất lượng với sự phục vụ chu đáo nhất. Chúng tôi tự hào là đơn vị cung cấp cửa nhựa đạt tiêu chuẩn với giá thành cạnh tranh nhất hiện nay.





Cửa Gỗ Sài Gòn cung cấp đầy đủ mẫu mã, chất liệu, kiểu dáng, màu sắc sản phẩm để bạn đọc tha hồ lựa chọn


Với hệ thống cửa hàng trưng bày rộng khắp trên toàn quốc giúp khách hàng dễ dàng trải nghiệm và lựa chọn sản phẩm. Cửa Gỗ Sài Gòn xứng đáng là đơn vị cung cấp cửa uy tín được khách hàng tin tưởng lựa chọn. Xin vui lòng liên hệ ngay theo hotline 0899.400.400  hoặc truy cập vào webiste: https://cuagosaigon.com để được hỗ trợ tư vấn bạn nhé!



*LIÊN HỆ VỚI HỆ THỐNG SHOWROOM CỬA GỖ SÀI GÒN*
================================================

HỖ TRỢ KHÁCH HÀNG

 Hotline 1: 0933.707.707

 Hotline 2: 0834.715.715

 Hotline 3: 0834.494.494

 Hotline 4: 0826.901.901

 Email:sales.saigondoor@gmail.com

 CSKH 24/7: 028.37.712.989

Nhà Cung Cấp Cửa tại Việt Nam - Cửa Hàng Nội Thất | Cửa Gỗ Sài Gòn®

Fanpage: Saigondoor - Cửa Nhựa - Cửa Gỗ, Cửa Chống Cháy và Nội Thất

 ————————————————————

HỆ THỐNG SHOWROOM SAIGONDOOR®

*SHOWROOM QUẬN 9, HCM

669 Đỗ Xuân Hợp, P. Phước Long B, Quận 9, Tp HCM

*SHOWROOM QUẬN 7, HCM
511 Lê Văn Lương, P. Tân Phong, Quận 7, TP.HCM
Hotline: 0818.400.400
*SHOWROOM QUẬN 9, HCM
535 Đỗ Xuân Hợp, P. Phước Long B, Quận 9, TP.HCM
Hotline: 0828.400.400
*SHOWROOM QUẬN 12, HCM
Vườn Lài, Phường An Phú Đông, Quận 12, Tp HCM
Holine: 0886.500.500
*SHOWROOM QUẬN THỦ ĐỨC HCM –DĨ AN BÌNH DƯƠNG
21, Quốc Lộ 1K, Phường Linh Xuân, Quận Thủ Đức, TP.HCM
Hotline: 0855.400.400
*SHOWROOM BÌNH LỢI – PHẠM VĂN ĐỒNG
615 Phạm Văn Đồng, Phường Hiệp Bình Chánh, Quận Thủ Đức, TP.HCM
Hotline: 0824.400.400

*SHOWROOM NINH KIỀU – CẦN THƠ

Số 94c, Đường 3/2, Phường Hưng Lợi, Quận Ninh Kiều,TP Cần Thơ

HỆ THỐNG XƯỞNG SẢN XUẤT SAIGONDOOR®

Xưởng SX I: Số 361 TX25, Phường Thạnh Xuân, Q12, TP. HCM.

 Xưởng SX II: Số 60/3 Đường 9, KP2, P.An Bình, Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai

 Xưởng SX III: 81 Võ Văn Bích, Xã Tân Thạnh Đông, Huyện Củ Chi, Tp.HCM




TOP 5 phong cách thiết kế cửa gỗ công nghiệp bền đẹp





Cửa gỗ công nghiệp 2 cánh thông dụng tại cửa gỗ Sài Gòn


----------

